# How about them BISON!!



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow did NDSU show up after halftime or what :lol: :beer:

Cal Davis was up at halftime 24 zip, got busy and caught the last 2 minutes of the game all I can say is WOW!

NDSU 28 Cal Davis 24

Bob


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

too bad they can't make a showing in the playoffs. They are by far the best team in the division.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as I want the Bison/Sioiux rivalry to continue.....I want the Bison to make them yuppies wait a few years, just for being dicks. UND thought they had it all figured out..and now they realize they too needed to go D-1AA. I wish them success the rest of this year, but after that I hope they find misery. HAIL THE BISON


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

FEEL THE THUNDER!

The Bison looked good in the 2nd half, didn't they!!

If the Bison can decisively defeat CalPoly next week, then I will believe they might be the best team in the division. CalPoly lost to the #2 Griz yesterday, 10-9, in a hard fought game with no decisive victory, IMHO. The Griz didn't look all that good, when they had to play a tough team, IMHO! But the Mustangs beat San Diego State the week before! CalPoly has to be taken very seriously.

Then, the week after that, the Bison play the Jacks. SDSU has to be taken very seriously, as well. They seem to be coming on in the stretch. The Jacks have defeated both UC Davis and CalPoly recently! Both were close games but the Jacks did it!

The Bison do look really good this year. I just wish they had one more game, no, not the playoffs (but that would be great, if it could happen). I wish they were playing the Griz in the last game of the season, and would give them a good old North Dakota ***-kicking! Carry on!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Cal Davis must be in awe of our midwest teams in the conference. NDSU comes back from 24-0 at halftime to win 28-21 and SDSU was down 21-7 at halftime to win 22-21. I saw alot of long California faces at the end of the SDSU Hobo day game. It should be a great matchup on Nov. 18th between the Bison and the Jackrabbits. It's a dilemma for me - SD East river deer season opens that day and it's a three hour drive to Fargo.
Mark

PS It would be good to get our old rivals USD and UND back in the same conference.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I am a die hard UND fan, and even though my cousin(Zach Harrington) plays center for the Bison, it is still tough to root for them. But what they did in the second half on saturday was impressive


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Chalk another W for the Bison. That was pretty honorable of the Bison to spot Cal-poly 14pts in the first qtr before they turned on the heat. This coming sat's game atainst South Dakota State should be a good one.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought the score was 63-49


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Football was 51-14 WIN
Basketball was 63-49 Loss


----------

